# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Монтаж водоснабжения на даче с зимней консервацией!

## aroni2006

Предлагаем монтаж водоснабжения дачи под ключ, монтаж водоснабжения и канализации вплоть до установки сантехники на даче с возможностью полного слива воды из всего водопровода на зиму или в зимнее время года. Осуществляем монтаж водопроводных систем для использования в домах непостоянного проживания, преимущественно на дачах. Тут вы можете посмотреть примеры наших работ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

